# Imagine this starting lineup...it could happen



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

PG-Andre Miller
SG-Steve Francis
SF-Carmelo Anthony
PF-Drew Gooden
C-Marcus Camby

That's a pretty darn good lineup. We'd lose intensity, but we'd gain scoring and rebounding while unloading KMart's bad knees. I think a scoring duo of Francis and Anthony would be great. It'd be the poor man's version of Michael and Scottie.

I'm reaching, but you see my point.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> PG-Andre Miller
> SG-Steve Francis
> SF-Carmelo Anthony
> PF-Drew Gooden
> ...


Love the idea of Francis coming to Denver. He is scrappy, and a very good basketball player. He can hitt he 3 ball, and drive at will. Plus finish when he get's to the bucket.

However have been very disappointed with Gooden's transition from Kansas to the Pros. I thought he would be a much better scorer. Also I question is toughness at times.

Plus I wan't to keep K-Mart. He's coming around.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> He can hitt he 3 ball, .


sure if he shoots it enough.


actually new york is trying to revive three way trade talks that would send both Frye and Francis to Denver. Sounds like New York is getting desperate. Kmart would go to New York.... and Penny to Orlando. Swear to God its on real gm.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> sure if he shoots it enough.
> 
> 
> actually new york is trying to revive three way trade talks that would send both Frye and Francis to Denver. Sounds like New York is getting desperate. Kmart would go to New York.... and Penny to Orlando. *Swear to God its on real gm*.


You obviously place to much value on them. All they do is provide links (that generate add revenue for them) to articles in local papers. In this case, the links are to opinion pieces, not fact based articles.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> PG-Andre Miller
> SG-Steve Francis
> SF-Carmelo Anthony
> PF-Drew Gooden
> ...


Francis is close to 180 degrees from George Karl basketball so I don't see any chance of him succeeding in a Nuggets uniform.

I can see trading Kenyon for the right player, but why in the heck would you start Gooden over Nene?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

frye and francis would pretty much guarantee a championship, lol


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> frye and francis would pretty much guarantee a championship, lol


For which ever team plays the Nuggets


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> For which ever team plays the Nuggets


wtf??? i know u've only been a nuggets "fan" for a year and a half, but come on...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> wtf??? i know u've only been a nuggets "fan" for a year and a half, but come on...


What does that have to do with this thread? No team with Steve Francis playing a major role is going to win anything.

Francis is, to use Karl's terminology, a ball stopper. He doesn't promote offensive ball movement nor does he defend like someone with his athletics talents should. Please explain how adding a me first, shoot first, ball hoggin chucker to a team that needs an efficient deep shooter and already has an established player that needs the ball a lot is going to improve the Nuggets.

Additionally, Frye is only a slightly better defender than Skita. So a starting lineup where Melo is the second best defensive player isn't a receipe for a championship either. Frye has a very effective midrange game and would help open the post for Melo. However, in the West, he would get abused on nearly a nightly basis by the oposing PF's


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

francis isnt any more of a "ball stopper" then miller. if franchise does come here, id rather have watson starting at PG.

franchise would open up the floor. seriously, how could u stop an attack like that???

camby at the top, melo in the post, or franchise threatening elsewhere. its perfect.

i hope this happens. gooden? ehh. but francis? hell ya!!! i dont mind a "chucker" who can also create. boykins needs to go. francis would be PERFECT offense whenever melo is on the bench.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> francis isnt any more of a "ball stopper" then miller. if franchise does come here, id rather have watson starting at PG.
> 
> franchise would open up the floor. seriously, how could u stop an attack like that???
> 
> ...


Francis isn't a SG nor is he a good shooter. He wouldn't open up the floor, rather teams would pack it in the paint worse than they do now. The book on Francis is let him shoot, but don't let him drive on you. His man would sag off of him and the rest of the defense would play to deny the passing lanes.

This is a receipe for having Melo's PPG drop to 14 and the Nuggets to reverse their record from last season by going 8 and 32.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Francis isn't a SG nor is he a good shooter. He wouldn't open up the floor, rather teams would pack it in the paint worse than they do now. The book on Francis is let him shoot, but don't let him drive on you. His man would sag off of him and the rest of the defense would play to deny the passing lanes.
> 
> This is a receipe for having Melo's PPG drop to 14 and the Nuggets to reverse their record from last season by going 8 and 32.


then how is he a chucker if he supposedly drives all the time??? isnt that the "book" on miller? let him shoot?

francis > miller


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd rather start Nene in the long run, but I was speaking about the immediate future when I said Gooden would start over Nene.

Gooden is still young and solid. In the right scheme, he'd get 18 ppg. Right now he's averaging more ppg and rpg than Kmart, but Kmart's injured.

If Kmart can keep dropping 20+ like he's done lately, I hope we keep him. It's his knees I'd like to trade.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> then how is he a chucker if he supposedly drives all the time??? isnt that the "book" on miller? let him shoot?


The problem is that Francis takes the shots and misses them while Dre eventually passes the ball



> francis > miller


If we're talking AND1 or individual skills then yes. However, in the NBA there is more to winning basketball than individual skills. A solid understanding of the game helps a lot.

I'm not a fan of Dre's and I'm even less of a fan of Francis. He is a player that just isn't conducive to winning basketball.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> You obviously place to much value on them. All they do is provide links (that generate add revenue for them) to articles in local papers. In this case, the links are to opinion pieces, not fact based articles.


probably, but i do understand what rumors and speculation are. I do believe these teams are talking however... now what comes from these talks, who knows, maybe nothing at all. But I gotta admit I think Frye would be our starting PF for many years.

As for Steve Franchise.... he'd have to shoot a better percentage from three to help us. With Miller Anthony and Steve in the lineup that sure is a lot of talent, but none of them are sharp shooters (from long range). Which would eventually lead to trade talk of Andre Miller (or if "the franchise") doesnt play well then hed be in the trade rumors.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The problem is that Francis takes the shots and misses them while Dre eventually passes the ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fair enough. i disagree.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> probably, but i do understand what rumors and speculation are. I do believe these teams are talking however... now what comes from these talks, who knows, maybe nothing at all. But I gotta admit I think Frye would be our starting PF for many years.
> 
> As for Steve Franchise.... he'd have to shoot a better percentage from three to help us. With Miller Anthony and Steve in the lineup that sure is a lot of talent, but none of them are sharp shooters (from long range). Which would eventually lead to trade talk of Andre Miller (or if "the franchise") doesnt play well then hed be in the trade rumors.


i dont see this team well off with miller AND francis. id love francis to be on the nuggets...next to watson


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> i dont see this team well off with miller AND francis. id love francis to be on the nuggets...next to watson


that makes more sense basketballwise to me


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

If Francis comes aboard then Watson is going to NY. They want him bad!

Boykins must go if Francis is onboard.

Miller / Hodge
Francis / Buckner
Melo / Kleiza
Nene / Najera
Camby / Frye

That would be nice! I'd like to see Frye replace Camby in a few seasons. But Francis isn't a great shooter and not above .40 from 3 land. Nuggets still clogging the lane.

I can't wait to see what Kleiza brings in a couple seasons. Said to have great 3 range in practice.


----------

